# i think we've been hacked



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

i think we've been hacked


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

It would seem so....... 

Any morels in NE Kansas yet?


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out yesterday, near Lawrence, and it felt too early still. I have heard of some being found in the area but not in any large numbers. I don't have any great, consistent spots for greys, but I checked spots where I've found them before and didn't have any luck. I think I'm going to wait for some rain before I go out again.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

My wife found 24 grays and 4 yellows Tuesday the 10th. All were very small and fresh. Found in a spot that we had checked on Sunday and weren't up yet.


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

Found the first one today. Leavenworth County. I went and looked around a generous elm stump that I check every year. As soon as I saw this little guy, I backed out. I really don't want to be stepping on them before I can even see them!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Catscratch said:


> My wife found 24 grays and 4 yellows Tuesday the 10th. All were very small and fresh. Found in a spot that we had checked on Sunday and weren't up yet.


Its on for Ya now Catscratch! Pick bags full & thanks for reporting!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

j12goose said:


> Found the first one today. Leavenworth County. I went and looked around a generous elm stump that I check every year. As soon as I saw this little guy, I backed out. I really don't want to be stepping on them before I can even see them!


J12goose G'Luck w/that stump..hope theres 200 roun' it next visit!


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, the greys are definitely up in NE Kansas. I found a handful yesterday and saw pictures of some decent hauls.


----------



## seth lee (Apr 8, 2019)

Is the cold weather gonna effect the mushrooms or would it be worth going out tomorrow and looking?


----------



## seth lee (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm in northeast kansas


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

Seth,

I'm not sure if the cool weather will slow the mushrooms down or not. It wouldn't hurt to get out and look, especially while the ticks won't be quite as active. I do think that it'll be better hunting next week though.


----------



## whizzo (May 6, 2013)

tickbait said:


> Ok, the greys are definitely up in NE Kansas. I found a handful yesterday and saw pictures of some decent hauls.


Which part of NE? Hunted near Mayetta yesterday in a known hot spot, nadda.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

whizzo said:


> Which part of NE? Hunted near Mayetta yesterday in a known hot spot, nadda.


I’m near Lawrence. A friend of mine sent a photo of a decent sized yellow that she found in the area, on a creek bank.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Found exactly 100 yesterday. Cowley county. Lots of big grays and some smaller yellows.


----------

